# Meadows/Springs Living



## Riz1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi,

We are a family of 5 with 3 kids. Can you please let me know which part of meadows or springs to avoid and which parts are recomended. Thanks in advace.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Riz1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are a family of 5 with 3 kids. Can you please let me know which part of meadows or springs to avoid and which parts are recomended. Thanks in advace.


Hi Riz, I reside in Springs and don't think there's any areas as such to avoid to be honest. Both meadows and springs are a nice area to reside especially now that the road works are sorted.

Pm me if you want any more in depth details


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes! Hurray for the new 4 lane highway which eventually merges into 2 lanes at the Town Centre Roundabout!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Yes! Hurray for the new 4 lane highway which eventually merges into 2 lanes at the Town Centre Roundabout!


Too right Pammy tiz bloody brill :clap2:


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

petrolhead said:


> Too right Pammy tiz bloody brill :clap2:


The road is great but not looking forward to the kids starting back to school and having to cross the road from Springs 14 to Spinneys, too many D**kheads still dont slow down for the pedestrian crossing and insist on flying over it even when cars are stopped lettting people cross. Accident waiting to happen there, at least 3 times i stopped last week hazards on letting people cross and 3 times cars shot past me, once a woman a 2 toddlers were crossing.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Laowei said:


> The road is great but not looking forward to the kids starting back to school and having to cross the road from Springs 14 to Spinneys, too many D**kheads still dont slow down for the pedestrian crossing and insist on flying over it even when cars are stopped lettting people cross. Accident waiting to happen there, at least 3 times i stopped last week hazards on letting people cross and 3 times cars shot past me, once a woman a 2 toddlers were crossing.


I agree Laowei, it is a concern. I often wonder why pedestrian crossings are here as they are totally ignored. Saying that, I stopped at a zebra crossing a few weeks back (single lane) and all of a sudden I heard this heart stopping screech of brakes behind me. It wasn't as though I'd braked all of a sudden either. Am amazed he didn't go right into the back of me but guess if he'd had the option to overtake he would have done and the guys I'd given way to would've been............ errmm 'been'!


----------

